# Florencia, Cuna del Renacimiento



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

Bueno amigos, despues de 2 meses de estudios en Florencia aca les muestro unas cuantas fotos de esta maravillosa ciudad. ​
Duomo Santa Maria De Fiore​



























Espero que les guste de ahi les traigo mas!!























































Palazzo Vecchio 




























Piazza della Signoria 





































La Galleria Uffizi 










El Ponte Vecchio





















































Y Todo lo Demas..


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

creo q fue la primera ciudad moderna en si y la que se cerro la epoca del feudalismo y la edad media... esta muy chvr la ciudad...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Che bella Firenze!! 

En serio que bonita ciudad, y súper bien conservada realmente hermosa. El Duomo y el puente con las construcciones encima me parecen lo más interesante.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Muy bella ciudad


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bella .... y me gusta mucho La Piazza della Signoria ... y la escultura de Neptuno ... no??? Salu2 Sijot :colgate:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Impresionante!!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Me encantaron las esculturas


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Vive gente en estas casas o solo las han dejado como atractivo turistico?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que hermoso temita  gracias por compartir las fotos,Hermoso el Ponte Vecchio simplemente hermoso.


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

en el ponte vecchio cuando se construyò se encontraba el mercado de la carne... imaginense por donde tirarian los deshechos... actualmente esta lleno de joyerias y de tiendas de souvenirs. La primera construccion data del 996 por los romanos, que lo construyeron de madera, luego por varias inundaciones fue reconstruido. En 1565 Cosimo De Medici ordenò la construccion de una galeria por encima de las tiendas para conectar el Palazzo Vecchio con Palazzo Pitti, y desalojò a los carniceros que se encontraban ahi desde 1442, y es desde entonces que estan las primeras joyerias ahi.

Es un mini resumen de lo que dice el libro del Touring Club Italiano hecho por mi


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tienen fotos de las marcas que se hicieron por las inundaciones que sufrio Florencia?, se que estan en algunos o en todo los edificos que estan al borde del rio


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Siempre que cheko algo de Italia se me viene a la mente la música del comercial de Molitalia xD :lol:

Qué interesante ese puente!


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Bella .... y me gusta mucho La Piazza della Signoria ... y la escultura de Neptuno ... no??? Salu2 Sijot :colgate:


Si Inkadrew9, tienes razon esa esculputura es de neptuno. A mi tb me encantaba pasear por esa piazza, ya quen en la tardes, differentes musicos se ponian a tocar.



CessTenn said:


> Vive gente en estas casas o solo las han dejado como atractivo turistico?


Bueno CessTenn, Darkangel te dio una buena explicacion del Ponte Vecchio. Por lo que yo se, nadie vive en esas casas, ya que son joyerias. Seria muy desesperante vivir en ese puente ya que siempre hay muchisisima gente por ahi.



Chocaviento said:


> Tienen fotos de las marcas que se hicieron por las inundaciones que sufrio Florencia?, se que estan en algunos o en todo los edificos que estan al borde del rio


En ese aspecto falle, me olvide de tomar fotos de la marcas, pero si estan por toda la ciudad. Creo que te puedo conseguir algunas ya que otros companeros deben tener esas fotos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG pero que bella ciudad!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Fotos de lujo!!! Bueno, una ciudad de lujo, igualmente, si bien no pierde ese aire pintoresco.

¿Hay fotos de su zona moderna?


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Si puedes toma fotos al jardin Boboli, creo que se escribe asi. 
Te acostumbraste a comer el pan? lo digo porque el pan lo hacen con muy poca sal, casi nada. Y tomate un copon de vin santo, con su "biscoti di Prato" remojado...me tran recuerdos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Fotos de lujo!!! Bueno, una ciudad de lujo, igualmente, si bien no pierde ese aire pintoresco.
> 
> ¿Hay fotos de su zona moderna?


Las zonas modernas no estas cerca del centro y en general casi todo es asi  

Cerca a Prato hay zonas mas modernas incluso cerca del aeropuerto de Florencia


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Interesante lugar... Pero como que en este edificio (Iglesia, castillo o lo que fuera) se pasaron la mano con la "decoracion"


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me da mucho gusto ver como lo han dejado muy limpio e impecable  antes estaban sus paredes en marmol algo sucias por la contaminacion pero ahora quedo hermoso


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

Limeñito..Chocaviento me gano y ya te respondio, La ciudad de Florencia no tiene mucho de moderno en el centro, a los alrededores se puede encontrar casas modernas pero de todas maneras siempre mantienen el mismo estilo. Los puentes que cruzan el rio (Arno) fueron reconstruidos despues de la segunda guerra mundial, con exepcion del Ponte Vecchio, ya que fuel el unico que no fue bombardado. 

Ekeko... El jardin De Boboli fue uno de mis lugares preferidos en Firenze, fui como 3 veces ya que era muy relajante caminar por ahi y escapar del ruido de la ciudad. Es increible que ese jardin junto con El Palacio Pitti era el hogar de la Familia Medici. Esa familia goberno florencia por muchos años...y si que eran ricos...Por otro lado el pan si me gusto, y siempre me hacia un sandwich the prosciutto con queso Fontina...ya no ya! El vino santo...muy bueno como para postre....pero a mi me gusto el Chianti muchisisimo mas.

CessTenn... Es la Catedral de Florencia y si esta llena de detalles. La Catedral Santa Maria de Fiore es la mejor muestra de arquitectura de la epoca del renacimiento, mejor conocido como uno de los mas grandes movimientos culturales/artisticos de la historia..duro algo de 3 siglos..gracias por los comments. 

Chocaviento... La fachada de la igleasia y esta bien limpia...pero la parte de atras definitivamente tienen que limpiarla...el problema que mantenerlo limpio es muy riesgoso ya que el marbol es muy delicado...pero la mayor parte de la catedral esta limpia.


----------

